
Startups are a complex multivariable equation - grwthckrmstr
https://www.preetamnath.com/blog/startups-multivariable-equation
======
goingtosleep
Well, `complex` or not `complex`, could be `real`? =D
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_number)

